# Ariens 932006 won't start.



## pvanbeveren (Feb 16, 2015)

Hi, I'm Phil... Bought a used Arien's 932006 with electric start the other day for next to nothing... it is in great shape with one exception, it won't start. It seems to want to start. I can smell gas... i removed the cover over the carb and it is in need of some TLC but seems to be supplying fuel. When i removed the spark plug to check for spark the plug was pretty wet. The spark seems to be erratic meaning i don't think it's getting a consistent spark.

Any thoughts on where to look next would be greatly appreciated. I would love to get this going before the next snowfall hits.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

pvanbeveren said:


> Hi, I'm Phil... Bought a used Arien's 932006 with electric start the other day for next to nothing... it is in great shape with one exception, it won't start. It seems to want to start. I can smell gas... i removed the cover over the carb and it is in need of some TLC but seems to be supplying fuel. When i removed the spark plug to check for spark the plug was pretty wet. The spark seems to be erratic meaning i don't think it's getting a consistent spark.


I would change the spark plug with NGK and if the same then might be the ignition coil under hand starting crank. Good Luck


----------



## pvanbeveren (Feb 16, 2015)

Normex said:


> I would change the spark plug with NGK and if the same then might be the ignition coil under hand starting crank. Good Luck


Thanks for quick reply, is there a way to test the coil to see if it is working properly?


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

Pull your plug out and lay it on the head, connected to the plug wire and pull the starter. And look for spark. Their are spark testers, also. But as Normex stated, try a new plug, first. If that's not it. Remove the blower housing and check the airgap of the coil to the flywheel (use a business card for setting the gap). A rusty flywheel could cause some issue's, also.


----------



## pvanbeveren (Feb 16, 2015)

Thanks for the information, warming up the shop now so i can check it out...

thanks again.


----------



## HillnGullyRider (Feb 9, 2014)

Use new plug , if you have spark, you may want to try ether just to see if it pops...If it does pop, then buy a $20 china carb off of Ebay and use that for testing. I'd say 95% of problems trace back to the carb and ethanol fuel on blowers that have sat over a month. If it runs good with the china carb then use carb dip, make sure there are no rubber parts left on the carb body before you dip, run wire through all the passages. You might be able to bring back a dead adjustable carb in this manner. It is also important to make sure the fuel path is completely free of debris, check tank and lines.


----------



## pvanbeveren (Feb 16, 2015)

Thanks for the help guys, seems it was just a bad spark plug... started right up with a new one. Now to the next problem, the auger doesn't turn when the clutch is engaged(disengaged). Haven't really looked at it yet but seems the cable isn't doing anything when i hold the lever down. Linkages seem a little sloppy.

thoughts?

Phil


----------



## HillnGullyRider (Feb 9, 2014)

You have to pull the belt cover and you should see the brake release and the idler moving closet to the auger pulley and sheave. That being said I've had problems on the ST504 with belts being too tight, It ended up being corrosion and debris on the inside of the belt mating surfaces of the auger pulley, so check that as well, and check to see if you have the right belt size and a clean sheave. 
Check to make sure your gearbox isn't locked up, separate the bucket from the tractor and that auger pulley should spin freely by hand. If it doesn't, prepare to change the impeller bearing at minimum


----------

